
Windows 10 Mobile: Why Windows phones still have potential - ilmiont
http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-and-science/technology/op-ed-one-year-on-why-i-m-still-using-windows-10-mobile/article/489772
======
ilmiont
Disclaimer - I am the author of this article. While Hacker News and W10M
aren't necessarily regularly associated, I thought it'd to be interesting to
put together some thoughts on how the third mobile platform is faring in 2017.
I'm not trying to blatantly self-promote; if you are also still on the W10M
bandwagon, why are you still using it? And if you're not - which is probably
more likely - what's your perception of W10M today?

~~~
brudgers
I use WP10 because I don't want to be a part of Apple's ecosystem and Google's
interests in Android security do not align with mine...it's Windows 95 but
Google can (and does) say it is the manufacturer's responsibility.

I also use WP10 because the user interface is not a rehash of the Xerox Alto
from 1977. It's really good and has been since WP7. OLED displays are part of
it. Live tiles are part of it. A willingness to use text as an interface is
part of it.

The lack of apps is not such a big deal for me because, you know, the web.
What I miss from Android is having Forth and Ruby and Clojure and J and Python
and Octave running on my phone.

~~~
ilmiont
Agree - lack of apps is of no concern to me, I have barely anything installed.
Big part of reason I'm still here, Start still makes the experience for me too

